# 1903 Racer - weird bb



## velo-vecchio (Feb 25, 2014)

How do I get this blame thing off?





Obviously the lockring comes off lefty loosey, but then do you see the two holes in the center piece around the crankarm? I tried a spanner tool (Park's SP-2) ... I'll pick up a SP-1 unless someone has another idea. Thanks!

Lots of KROIL on there - LOL.


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 25, 2014)

its gonna be hard now that someone already used the wrong tools.....i have had to make all kinds of tools to work on oddball bikes/cycles.....before someone used a punch or chisel you coulda made a proper tool but it might be hard even for the right tool now


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 25, 2014)

You'll probably need something stouter than the Park tool- get a regular pin spanner  and grind the pins down to match the goobered holes.  You could probably get it off with a brass punch without messing things up too much more.


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 25, 2014)

if that is fauber i made that tool before,i used plate to cut a spanner then roll pins for pins......it aint gotta be pretty it just needs to work.......fauber is kinda a tricky setup


----------



## Iverider (Feb 25, 2014)

Without tooooo much fabrication, you could make a rigid pin spanner out of a modern external bottom bracket wrench if you have a drill and a couple of decent bolts to use as pins.

Drill holes in the arms of the bottom bracket wrench and pass the bolts through. Use a nut on the other side to keep them in place.

Here is the original wrench that you are attempting to replicate by this process

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?45712-Found-Fauber-Bottom-Bracket-Wrench


Can anyone tell him WHICH WAY to turn the cone???

That would be the most helpful bit of information that could be provided at this point.


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 25, 2014)

Use some PB Blaster and maybe a little heat from a torch besides (multiple times) 
You can also tap it with a stiff hardwood dowel or what was previously mentioned (a small brass punch) softer than steel.
Once off you can always repair or file the scarring from the "backyard bike mechanic" that was previously done before.
Watch out so you don't discolor the plating by the extreme heat.
You could always take the time to make a custom spanner that was mentioned also. That would be the proper way to do it if it wasn't scarred up so much.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 25, 2014)

That is a job which is best left to a professional bicycle mechanic who has and knows how to properly use the correct tools.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2014)

I would love dat wrench...........


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 25, 2014)

What a nice tool to have in ones tool box!!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like someone grabbed that cup with channel locks or a vice-grip. J.A.Stein used to make an awesome lockring wrench that was made from a vice-grip body with custom jaws. You clamped it on and then put a cheater bar on it if you needed to. Worked great. Here's what they look like - 

http://beta.bikepedia.com/pa/Item.aspx?itemid=276786#.Uw0pTSi0qxI

I don't believe they make them anymore unfortunately.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 25, 2014)

Let's see that whole bike, those TOC racers are super cool.  Good luck with the bb.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Feb 26, 2014)

*Some pics*















Sorry I don't have a full shot ... also what I got was frame, fork, seatpost, stem, bars, 28T chainring (Fauber) and cranks.

When I removed the headbadge, there was a lovely preserved portion of the original maroon color. I also could make out some gold pinstriping (gold leaf?) which I plan to redo. This one is getting stripped and repainted with a color match close to original. Then pinstriped.

Still need to find:
- saddle
- pedals (1/2 in.)


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2014)

well... please take some pics.....


----------



## velo-vecchio (Feb 26, 2014)

I will ... when I get around to it, thx.


----------



## velo-vecchio (Feb 26, 2014)

One more


----------



## Iverider (Feb 26, 2014)

Love that chainring!

Are you putting your p35s on this? or the arch? Or are you alternating them between the two


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 26, 2014)

How did you determine that it is a 1903? I have a fork with the same fork crown amongst my extra forks, I wonder how many companies used that fork crown...


----------

